# Does Defrag detect Bad Sectors



## techno12 (Jan 12, 2005)

I had tried to get this subject discussed on another forum but no clear conclusion could be reached. Therefore, my attempt here.

2. My query is ,whether , before, during or after defragmenting, does the defragmentor detect that there are bad sectors on the hard drive??

3. Of course, bad sectors can be detected by scan disk but can the defrag also do so??


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

I'm not sure itr makes any difference, since defrag won't run if there are errors on the disk. It will stop and inistruct you to run scan disk and that's when you will see the errors or bad sectors (if there are any).


----------



## techno12 (Jan 12, 2005)

So, therefore, can we conclude that if defrag had proceeded satisfactority, there are no bad sectors??


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Frankly, I am not sure, but defrag is twitchy anyway, and if there are disk errors it will stop and tell you so. You should run scan disk BEFORE a defrag anyway, so it really becomes a moot issue.


----------

